# Inverters and Quality



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Having just had a Waeco 2000 watt inverter go up in smoke I wonder what the differences are in quality of the different makes.This is the second Waeco inverter I have had to have gone in exactly the same way,on both occasions there was no load applied.

I thought that there would be little difference in the quality and design as I believe most of them are made in China anyway.I have replaced the Waeco with a Durite 1500 watt and there is a couple of differences.The Waeco used to hum when a large load applied,the Durite is silent and the stand bye current is higher on the Durite so the design must be different.

Anyone else had an inverter go kaput ?


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Get a phoenix great bit of kit.

Andy


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Steve.

I think "Ring" inverters are a reputable make I have had a 2000 watt one a few years now, and it is on it's second van as I took it off my old van as my new one only had a small inverter, so I put that on my old van when I sold it.

The one thing I never do is have it on unless I am using it, so it never sits in the background with the power on standby, I don't know if that makes a difference to it's life span.

Just a thought.

ray.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

No blow ups so far but I confess I like the Sterling ones. My 1800 watt continuous rated with remote control is solid and silent. I paid £276 and that was cheap but there might be some bargains about with a new range being expected.


----------



## peter_h (Oct 27, 2009)

We have one of these,

http://www.sunshinesolar.co.uk/khxc/gbu0-prodshow/VP2000.html
coming up to a year and not missed a beat.

Previously we had a minor problem with a smaller (1kw) inverter form Sunshine, which they immediately replaced - great service, which is why when we were in the market for bigger one we went back to them.

Peter


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

£275 for an inverter?? Are you MAD   ??????

They are available for about 50 quid :roll: :roll: even if they are not that reliable you can still buy 5.5 of them for the price of one Sterling unit :lol: !!! 

Both types will have 12 months warranty so its very difficult to see why you would pay so much more for a Sterling one. Unless of course you have sensitive kit that REQUIRES a true sine wave output. None of my mains kit (all sorts of "stuff") seems to object to a modified sine wave cheapie !!!


----------



## peter_h (Oct 27, 2009)

We learnt the hard way a modified sine wave inverter can and does damage some equipment (thats probably why they have all the warnings on them), so we paid the extra £140 to get a pure sine wave and no longer have to think about whats pugged in.

It all comes down to what the intended use is


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I didn't find a cheapo that had a remote control


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Maybe this might be of use Steve? only 5 metres tho
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/390536449547?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Techno100 said:


> Maybe this might be of use Steve? only 5 metres tho
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/390536449547?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


Yep,

The remote control has already been ordered from the same seller in your link.I only need a couple of feet for the remote so will have to lose over 4 mts of it somewhere.Thank goodness for plastic ties


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I used all but a foot of the 10 metres on mine 8O


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lol that must have been a helluva long cable run to do Andy


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes 9.7 metres :lol:

The inverter is right next to its own battery bank in the garage where it feeds my hab sockets via my autochangeover relay.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Bought a 1000 watt inverter from Machine Mart 2 years ago £89. We have used it for 2 3month trips in Germany and 4 month trip in Spain. No noise at all. Don't see the need for remote control just fit 500 amp battery isolator £5. Simple.

steve & ann ------ teensvan.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

A battery isolator in my lounge would be ugly and involve a lot of heavy duty cable reducing the efficiency of the DC side. Pointless
I flick a little switch that turns the inverter on back in the garage and makes my 230 volt sockets live up front.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

My previous experience of electrical products badged RING would suggest that they are more budget than quality.

If you are blowing up WAECO inverters then I suggest you look at your installation rather then the inverter for the cause as Waeco (Dometic) are definitely not of the budget variety. Mines never gone wrong (yet)(Finger crossed)

C.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

His installation should not be relevant if it's design affords the same self preservation protection as a sterling etc


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I can't see how the installation could have caused the problem,it's just 2 thick leads from the leisure battery to the inverter.

The only thing I can think of is the temperature,it was very cold when they both packed up.On both occasions there was no load on the 240v side.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I have the same level of respect for weako as Clive has for Ring :lol: 
Being sold by Dometic means nothing to me except big profit margins for them. Just look at the price of those last 5 minutes fridge catches :twisted:


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

I have a waeco 1000watt invertor in my van, it does not charge the mobility scooter or my AS bike properly, yet it does the rice cooker and things like that. I am looking to replace the damn thing with a good recomend on this topic one with a remote would be good like Techno's.

Ron


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

I have a waeco 1000watt invertor in my van, it does not charge the mobility scooter or my AS bike properly, yet it does the rice cooker and things like that. I am looking to replace the damn thing with a good recomend on this topic one with a remote would be good like Techno's.

Ron


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Cheapest I can find just now by a Lo.......ng way is

http://electroquestuk.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=352


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sterling-Power-Pro-Power-Q-12v-1800w-Inverter-I121800-/250934137017


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*RIng*

I had a ring on two vans, worked a treat. But needed a Pure Sine wave.

Cost £250 for a more power, but on the second one. What I dont like about the More power is that the internal fuses are soldered onto the main board.

TM


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Techno 100.

Why do you need loads of heavy duty cable are you wiring a house or van. My leads are under 1 mtr long to the isolator from batteries & 200mm to the inverter. The isolator is under the 1/2 Pullman seat & easy to reach. You do not need to fit the isolator next to the overhead lockers. Are you a fully qualified electrician or a Saturday bodger.

steve & ann. ------------- teensvan


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

My inverter is in the garage, to be able to isolate it like you say I would have to go back and forth or wire the isolator in heavy duty cable to a switch up front. With the Sterling I have a 10 metre ribbon cable to control it. Everyone has different circumstances but an installation should be user friendly without unnecessary effort.
If your inverter is so easily accessible why are you fitting an isolator? has it not got an on/off switch on it?


----------

